# Drvspace.bin



## r01axb (Feb 24, 2002)

Hello, 

I'm running Windows98 SE, I read that deleting Drvspace.bin, will decrese bootup time, the article said that nobody uses Drvspace.bin anymore, and it's safe to delete from C:\Windows\Command folder, and the root directory,
What do they mean by the root directory?


----------



## Taggman (Jan 13, 2003)

The root directory means, when you click on My Computer & then on the C: drive. Everything in that section is is referred to being in the root directory.


----------



## r01axb (Feb 24, 2002)

Thank you


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Drvspace.bin and Dblspace.bin can both be deleted.

Also, go into the MSDOS.SYS file and see if there are any entries like this:

DrvSpace=#
DblSpace=#

If there are, change the # to zero.

(Note: You will have to right-click the file, click Properties, uncheck Read Only, and click Apply - OK before you can make any changes in MSDOS.SYS. Once you finish making any changes, click File - Save - File - Exit, then repeat the above steps to recheck Read Only)

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips


----------



## r01axb (Feb 24, 2002)

Thank you for your help, I checked MSDOS.SYS, DrvSpace was not listed in there.

Nice webpage you got.

Thanks again.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're welcome.


----------

